
Ask HN: How does your business/company deal with paper invoices? - sharemywin
Does your business&#x2F;company still receive paper invoices&#x2F;bills? How do you deal with them?
======
muzuq
Datestamp, manual entry into accounting software, file the hardcopy away with
associated billing companies file for the fiscal year.

~~~
sharemywin
The company I work for does the same thing.

